# Problem with resort ratings sorted alphabetically



## Cheryl17 (Aug 3, 2005)

I was looking at the ratings sorted alphabetically and couldn't find some resorts.  I eventually found them under "T," because "The" is listed as part of the resort name.  For example, the Royal Mayan is listed under "R" but the other Royals are under "T" not "R."  Could "The" be removed from the resort names so they are easier to find?


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 3, 2005)

The "master list" of resorts in Mexico was written by "the programmer". With Royal Mayan, he went with the way RCI called it. With the others, Caribbean, Islander & Sands, he went with the way II called them.

Could you get used to seeing Royal Mayan with a "The" before it?


----------



## Keitht (Aug 4, 2005)

The 'THE' problem could be more widespread than just a single area.  I think it would be better for 'THE' to be removed from resort names unless it is a specific part of that name. 
I am aware that some businesses do use 'THE' to identify themselves as the original....  It would certainly be less confusing when looking resorts up


----------



## sammy (Aug 4, 2005)

*not just TUG!*

I have programmed myself to think of the full names of companies when I have trouble locating them because this situation occurs everywhere; not just with TUG....

...did you ever try to look up the phone number for Home Depot in your phone book?  For months I could not understand why they had an unlisted white pages number;  until, of course, I found it under 'The' Home Depot.  Companies that start with 'A' are the same.


----------

